# Devils Lake Fishing Report 9/17



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Congratulations to the team of Andruski and Zimmerman who won last week's 
Casino tournament. The pair had a whopping 61.20 pounds with only 9 fish. 
Overall, fishing on Devils Lake has remained quite good. Anglers are reporting 
a lot of smaller eating sized walleyes being taking in most all parts of the 
lake with a few larger fish mixed in. Anglers still continue to use a variety 
of presentations. Cranking shallow weedbeds or deeper rocky areas, slip 
bobbering in the trees, trolling bottom bouncers with spinners, and jigging 
rocky humps and points. Some of the better spots have been Doc Hagens, Bud 
Bay, Ft. Totten/Cactus area, Five Crows to Concrete Bay, Stromme Addition, the 
sunken Flats, Storm Sewer, Pelican, & Black Tiger roads, and the Hwy 20 
bridge. Some pike are being caught along with the walleyes. White bass and 
perch fishing remains slow. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

